# GlassFish ist extrem langsam.



## cjs1976 (23. Jan 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe meine Tomcat-Installation gegen einen GlassFish-Installation ausgetauscht. Beides war eine Standardinstallation, ohne spezielle Nachbesserungen oder Konfigurationsänderungen. Nur das, was man eben machen muss.

Der Tomcat war immer brav, der GlassFish läuft auch, aber sehr sehr langsam. Von wegen Tuning habe ich im Internet nicht wirklich viel gefunden (Googel)...

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte oder Tuningvorschläge?

Danke,
Christian.


----------



## ww_slack (23. Jan 2013)

Glassfish ist die Referenzimplementierung noch von SUN. Geschwindigkeit war wohl nie eine Anforderung.
Der neue Besitzer Oracle hat den Weblogic im Portfolio.

Falls Du einen schnellen freien AppServer suchst nimm JBoss!


----------



## cjs1976 (23. Jan 2013)

Hallo ww_slack!

Danke für Deinen Hinweis, aber ich will nicht schon wieder umstellen. Ich würde gerne bei GlassFish bleiben, und lieber versuchen mir ein paar GlassFish-Kenntnisse anzueignen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand anders eine Idee?

Danke,
Christian.


----------



## Deadalus (5. Feb 2013)

Das mit dem googeln üben wir nochmal.    

1. Treffer bei "tuning glassfish" :  
Oracle GlassFish Server 3.1 Performance Tuning Guide - Oracle GlassFish Server 3.1 Performance Tuning Guide


----------



## cjs1976 (5. Feb 2013)

Hallo Deadalus!

Danke für den Hinweis, aber diese Dokumentation habe ich mittlerweile auch gefunden, und soweit es mir möglich war, habe ich auch etwas an meinem System rumgebastelt. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe den GlassFish als Community Edition (also leider ohne das Tuning Tool) auf meinem alten Small Business Server 2003 installiert. Der 'normale' Zugriff funktioniert auch recht brav, nur die Administrator-Oberfläche ist extrem langsam. D.h. ich brauche ca. 10 Sekunden bis ich überhaupt das Login sehe, und ab da braucht dann ca. jeder Klick 20 Sekunden, bis eine Rückmeldung kommt.

Mittlerweile habe ich bei meinem Windows 8 64-Bit Notebook mit SSD das neue Java 7 Update 13, und das aktuelle NetBeans 7.3 RC1 (inkl. dessen GlassFish) installiert.

Der GlassFish von dieser Installation auf meinem Notebook mit mehr als genug Speicher und SSD ist genau gleich langsam wie auf meinem 'alten' Server.

Ich habe derzeit keine Idee, wie ich das was verbessern könnte, wenn selbst eine gute Hardware gar nicht bringt...

Danke,
Christian.


----------



## maki (5. Feb 2013)

Wie groß ist Xms & Xmx eingestellt?


----------



## cjs1976 (5. Feb 2013)

Hallo maki!

Also wenn ich die Konfiguration recht verstanden habe, dann mache ich diese Einstellungen in der Datei domain.xml im Ordner config im ordner meiner domain (C:\glassfish-3.1.2.2\glassfish\domains\domain1\config)?

In diesem Fall sind da die Standardwerte drin. Den einzigen Parameter den ich geändert habe: '-client' auf '-server'.

In der domain.xml kommt kein Eintrag mit XMS vor. XMX kommt unter configs -> server-config und configs -> default config jeweils mit dem Wert '512m' vor.

Gruß,
Christian.


----------



## Deadalus (5. Feb 2013)

Nur so als Tipp versuch doch mal etwas gründlicher zu werden. 

ja in der Doku, zu der ich dir den Link gegeben habe, wird erst mal das "tolle Tuning Tool"  von Oracle angepriesen aber das ist nur der 1. Teilabschnitt. 

Alle nachfolgende Punkte beschreiben im Detail wirkliches jede wichtige Performance Einstellung von Glassfish und erklären auch was sinnvolle Werte sind und was es für Auswirkungen hat. Das Tuning Tool macht auch nichts anderes als genau diese Werte automatisch zu setzen.

Also überspringe den Abschnitt "Using the GlassFish Server Performance Tuner" und lies den Rest.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Feb 2013)

Also lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf:

Wir reden von der AdminConsole, die langsam ist, nicht der Glassfish selbst.

Ich hab derartige Phänomene immer auf Windows-Installationen beobachtet, mich aber nie intensiv darum gekümmert, weil ich dort dann eher auf die Console- oder Service-Schnittstelle ausgewichen bin.

Im Netz findet man oft das Update-Tool als Übeltäter:
Glassfish 3.x admin console slow? | APP Rigger B.V.

Auf einer Seite bin ich auch auf den Hinweis gestoßen, die Instanz mit IPv4-Stack-Preferred zu starten.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Feb 2013)

cjs1976 hat gesagt.:


> Mittlerweile habe ich bei meinem Windows 8 64-Bit Notebook mit SSD das neue Java 7 Update 13, und das aktuelle NetBeans 7.3 RC1 (inkl. dessen GlassFish) installiert.



Uh... der Glassfish in der Netbeans-Instanz ist immer eine speicherfressende Seuche. Am besten Parallel-Installation und dann in der IDE registrieren. Im Projekt auch Deploy-on-Save deaktivieren und am besten über die Console deployen - wenn man nicht gerade debuggen will.


----------



## maki (5. Feb 2013)

Virenscanner sind auch notorische Ressourcenverschwender.


----------

